
Migrating to DynamoDB: A Zero Downtime Approach with Global Secondary Indexes - johns
http://blog.runscope.com/posts/migrating-to-dynamodb-part-2-a-zero-downtime-approach-with-gsi
======
mansilladev
In SF tonight (1/26) at the AWS Pop Up Loft, Ryan Park (infrastructure eng at
Runscope) is presenting on this migration to DynamoDB. If you're in the city
come on by. Ryan and many other experienced ops folk will be there.

[http://www.meetup.com/AWS-
SANFRANCISCO/events/227832959/](http://www.meetup.com/AWS-
SANFRANCISCO/events/227832959/)

